# Pueblitos, diferentes sitios poco vistos en este foro



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Abancay

















































Aguas Calientes

























Ayacucho

































Chachapoyas









































Chancay

































Chincha
























Chiquiàn

































Churin

























Huaral

























Laraos

























despuès continuo...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buen thread Claudia.


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

Buen thread!! , hace mucho q' no se veian ciudades menos importantes XD! ,


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy buen thread Clau. Cuando pase por Abancay en Mayo me sorprendiò los alrededores del pueblo- todo verde lleno de pinos (producto de la reforestaciòn) toda la carretera entre Abancay y Cuzco està lleno de pequeños bosques de pinos, eucaliptos y otros àrboles. Por otro lado ¿Dònde està Laraos? con la justa se ve un poco en la ùltima foto jeje


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Buen thread Clau kay:

El castillo de Chancay siempre me ha llamado la atencion, el lugar en el que esta ubicado es espectacular, algun dia ire a verlo en vivo.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

grax por sus opiniones, tonces sigo con los pueblitos

San Pedro de casta

































Marcahuasi!!(buenas!)




















































































Tarma







































(pueblito)

Yanqui









Yungay(lo q queda...)

























Pozuzo/Oxapampa(de neuvo)


























































































































después sigo
Pd: sebvill, Laraos queda en Cusco creo


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow! Cuántas fotos, Claudia! Es interesante ver cómo marcha el Perú profundo.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

en algunos veo "x " peor tan bacanes los pueblos.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

conozco tarme y yungay, son muy chéveres, en tarma hay un hotel muy bueno, en yungay hay varios hoteles buenos tambien


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Las piedras de Marcahuasi son bastante peculiares, recuerdo que solo llegué hasta San Pedro de Casta, el pueblo esta en la punta de un cerro y desde abajo parece que se va a caer.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

WoW! :eek2: pero q lugares tan bellos y pocas veces comentados, q buen thread caludia chvre las fotos lo máximo


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

es la vaca más gorda que he visto en meses...
oye, tienen pueblitos realmente lindos y pintorescos. el pueblo que tiene esa iglesia en forma de cebolla se me hace casi húngaro.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Lindas tus fotos Claudia, aúnque algunos no son tán pueblitos, que digamos, como Ayacucho que tiene más de 100,000 hab. Algunos otros como Abancay, Tarma, Chachapoyas o Huaral, son ciudades de tamaño mediano. En fín, hay tantos pueblos y ciudades pintorescas cerca de Lima, como Obrajillo y Canta, que son hermosos, primera vez que veo fotos de Churin, o al menos, no he visto mucho sobre ese lugar, pero me parece que es bastante conocido por mucha gente de Lima, lo he oido nombrar desde chibolito, creo que le hace falta una buena carretera asfaltada desde Lima, ya es tiempo, no?. Me acuerdo tambien que mis viejos pasarón su luna de miel en Tarma, y eso fué hace muchas decadas.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Trama y Pozuzo son muy bonitos, me encantan! por otra parte San Pedro de Casta no es muy agraciado que digamos que feo vivir ahì, Clau sabes donde queda?
En la foto panoràmica de Pozuzo, haye una similitud entre el entorno geogràfico de dicho pueblo con el de Cochabamba, que dicen?


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

yo aun considero pueblo algo de 100.000 habitantes, en fin....me gusto mucho ese inca en medio de la plazuela de AguasCalientes....se ve interesante y la escultura esta bien hecha....pero hay algo que es definitivo, aun nos falta mucho, los paisajes son muy bellos, los pueblos muy pintorescos, pero se puede apreciar bastante pobreza.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

sI aLIbiza pero... hay algunos en el foro q no son de Lima y *desconocen* sitios como Churin o Huaral, y bueno la cosa es mostrarlos.. ahh tb puse a Ayacucho no tanto xq sea un pueblo aunq tampoco me parece q sea *tan ciudad* pero, me parece q ha sido poco vista en el foro y por eso la puse en la lista.
SEbvill, San Pedro de Casta,es un distrito de la provincia de Huarochirì al este de Lima.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

EL castillo de chancay deja mucho que desear, chancay en sí, el mar huele a ....mejor no lo digo, pero apesta. Y al castillo como que le hacen demasiadas modificaciones


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

mm sigo ok Tumbes no es pueblo es ciudad y me parece q no hay fotos asi q pongo unas cuantas!


















































































Tingo Maria

































Cutervo


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Laraos queda en Amazonas.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

mm ok, grax por la correccion bajo


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Tarma es muy agradable.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Torre Torre - Huancayo


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

a que bonito


----------



## zeropresion (Oct 1, 2005)

Lindos paisajes, muy pintoresco tu pais eso eslo que a otros pàises no les queda... esta bellisimo


----------



## zeropresion (Oct 1, 2005)

saludos claudiaaaa,, y dale con las fotos que estan de lo mejor...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:wave: kay: date una vuelta x aqui cuando quieras!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

bueno colaboro con este thread que ta bueno 

Puerto maldonado y algunos lugares de la selva


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

q chévere... gracias claudia


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Asu que malo el que dijo lo que está en tu firma.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Les llamas pueblitos y son los sitios mas bonitos que he visto, preciosos


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Canta














































Obrajillo



















pozas del criadero de truchas


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La época ideal para visitar Canta y Obrajillo es en Marzo o Abril, todo verde.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Qué pintorescos están los pueblitos, muy hermosos sus entornos naturales.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

se ve muy agradable la manera como Canta esta ubicada sobre esa planicie !!!!!!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

està muy bueno el thread , algunas fotos no salen , pero excelente para conocer pueblos y ciudades chicas.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

*Huaytará*

Situada a 192 Km. al sur de Huancavelica. Extensión 6458 Km2

tipico músico


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Yo he ido una vez a Huaytará...pero como estabamos de vacaciones por Pisco e Ica fuimos con ropa de verano (shorts, sandalias, etc). En fin, llegamos a Huaytara y a la media hora empezó a llover con ganas y hacía frío...asi que nos tuvimos que meter al carro y media vuelta...


----------



## runasimi (Mar 26, 2006)

que lindos lugares!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

¡¡ Què envidia me da el caracter de las ciudades y pueblos del Perù!!
Felicidades y besos....buen trabajo Claudia. Les quiero.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Clau no tienes fotos de Santiago de Chuco en la Libertad?? me gustaria saber como es..


----------

